# update on rex manx



## minibears (Jul 30, 2010)

poor mossy, putting up with this lot now they're mobile


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

Aww, they look like hamsters, but cuter. Very beautiful.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

goodness they're adorable!!


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

We need those around here.


----------



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

I want someeee! 

Too bad you're all the way in Australia D:


----------



## minibears (Jul 30, 2010)

thanx guys, we'll see what their adult coats are like, hopefully looong


----------

